#  QRP_TRX

## WT2J

The Wheel is a DSB Transceiver for 80, 40 or 20 Mete
Only one microchip TCA440
73!

http://www.pa3ang.nl/index.php?page=hetwiel_eng

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> -    -  ,     ...


 !
  .       .             .

----------


## RW3DKB

, ...
      1742...        ?
 ?
          ,    ,  3-4-...

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> ,  ,      ??? :-)


    !      ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## WT2J

!!
   RW3DKB,     
    .,  .
           320.
    Father day,  :-)    .
73!

QRP-Longwire Tuner

----------


## RK6AUY

-   -    ,     ,       ?     RW3DKB

----------


## (UR5VEB)

> -   -    ,     ,       ?     RW3DKB


         DSB.             ,        ,    .                 ,   ,      .          ,     0.   ,     ,    ,     .       , DSB, SSB      .  ,     ,            .     1-20           .     DSB     .       .    ,        .        .     .               .      DSB    .  , DSB(   )      ,           0-3,      6.           .         ..  "    ",          " ".       !

----------


## ut5uka

!  !
:      ?  :Wink:

----------


## yl2gl

,      QRP DSB   TCA440 (1742),  *PA3ANG*
 -    :

  1.            ( V1),
          PIC ,     S-.
  2.   /   -49,   .
  3.            "".
  4.     70125 ,     ""   .
    , ,     Layout 5.0,         .

      "":
 BC183  - 3102,
 2N5109 - 312 (603)
 2SC1969 - 904

  ,     , .

   Layout 5.0,
      ,  ""    ,     -  .
  ""       ,   -      .

----------


## yl2gl

,  -49  , ...
V10   , ,  .
   :

----------


## RW3DKB

,     ...
 ,        V1,   R4     (  )?          - ...
     -     V19   ,     .       -   -     ,    -     (ALC)   (  ).          ALC    .           +?            + ,      3,10 .       V17, V18 (   ALC?).         ,    ,       V1    ,          ( 3).    100   ,   10 ,   ...      ,    .      ?         +      ?              ?       -                 .         .
   ?

----------


## yl2gl

.  V1        .    - ,    -
    (  ?  :wink: )
       PIC       ,   ,    .
 ""   .

----------


## TVI

> *ut5uka*
>      ?


,          ""  "  "---       . !

----------

